# File History von Eclipse



## Gonzo17 (15. Dez 2009)

Hey,
ich würde gerne die File History von Eclipse "klauen" und bei mir einbauen. Leider hab ich überhaupt keinen Ansatz, wie ich das tun könnte. Mit File History meine ich im File-Menü die automatisch generierten Einträge der zuletzt geöffneten Dateien. Kann man sowas überhaupt "einfach mal so" einbauen oder gibts da nix fertiges? Heisst das vielleicht nicht File History? (dann wärs auch kein Wunder, dass ich darunter nix finde)


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2009)

ich kenne es höchstens vom JFileChooser, dass irgendwas automatisch gespeichert wird, das zuletzt verwendete Verzeichnis, 
dann auch evtl. übergreifend mit anderen Programmen, das ist recht betriebssystemnah

alles andere gibt es nicht, 
wenn du eine Liste von 10 Informationen speichern willst, dann musst du das irgendwo machen, vor allem dauerhaft bis zum nächsten Programmstart,
per Properties-Datei oder gar Datenbank, vielleicht Windows-Registrierung,
ob das dann Namen geöffneter Dateien, zuletzt besuchte Webseiten oder beliebige Eingaben in ein TextFeld sind, spielt da schon fast keine Rolle,

sicherlich gibt es zumindest unter Windows sowas wie 'zuletzt geöffnete Dokumente', aber ob da auch ein Java-Programm zählt?
wenn dann muss man es wohl explizit angeben und wieder auslesen, und diese Liste wäre dann sicher wieder von mehreren Programmen betroffen,


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Dez 2009)

Entweder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor oder du hast mein Anliegen nicht ganz verstanden 

Ich habe ein Programm, das hauptsächlich Dateien wie beispielsweise XML-Dateien in nem eigenen Editor bearbeitet und verwertet. Und so wie in Eclipse möchte ich nun auch in meinem Programm im File-Menü eine Liste der Dateien, die ich zuletzt geöffnet habe. Da es das in Eclipse ja gibt und es anscheinend auch funktioniert habe ich mich eben gefragt, ob man da irgendwie dran kommt. Oder ob man zumindest irgendwo sehen kann, wie die das gemacht haben, damit man es selbst umsetzen kann. So schwierig kanns doch eigentlich auch nich sein.. ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2009)

wie es konkret gemacht ist, kann ich nicht sagen, allgemein kann es nicht so schwer sein,
wenn man eine Datei öffnet, kommt man an Code wie
addToHistory(File)
vorbei

alle paar Minuten und/ oder beim Beenden gibts nen Aufruf
saveHistory()
und die schreib die Daten in eine XML-Datei, davon hat Eclipse ja mehr als genug pro Workspace,
beim Starten dann daraus laden: loadHistory(),
und sowieso mit GUI verknüpfen usw., ganz normal programmiert behaupte ich


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Dez 2009)

Man lernt nie aus. Alles viel einfacher, als man dachte. Ich hab mal bei Eclipse abgeschaut und folgende Zeilen in der Klasse "WorkbenchActionBuilder" gefunden:

[JAVA=484]menu.add(ContributionItemFactory.REOPEN_EDITORS.create(getWindow()));
menu.add(new GroupMarker(IWorkbenchActionConstants.MRU));[/code]

Das beantwortet meine Frage und liefert genau das, was ich gebraucht hab. 
Aber gut zu wissen, dass es eine Klasse "ContributionItemFactory" gibt, von der wusste ich bis dato nichts.


----------

